# Wal-mart reducing sweeping nights



## shooters480

Wal-Mart reduced nine of our supercenters from 7 nights to 5 last week. Thinking about increasing the nightly rates, but this would open Pandora's box with new bids. Anybody else thinking about an increase? As usual, we're getting screwed by not working for & pricing with the local managers.


----------



## nightowl

The super center I sweep is only three nights a week.Needs it twice a day


----------



## hickslawns

You are not alone Shooters. They dropped ours from 7 to 5. It could use it twice a day as well. They didn't tell me which two nights to drop. Just wanted it dropped to 5 nights. Part of me wants to drop Saturday and Sunday. The other part of me knows it isn't the local managers. I dropped Tues and Thurs. Making it a Mon-Fri sweep would open their eyes a bunch. bwahahahaha (in my best evil laugh)


----------



## shooters480

*Wal-mart landscape*

Phillip

Any changes on landscape maintenance with your Wal-marts?
looks like they are reducing vendors in my area.


----------



## CDC8002

We got the same email. From 7 to 5. Our so called contract was up on July 1st. We went up on our sweep and manager sent it in to corporate. It's been three weeks and we are still getting W/O with old price and the stores haven't got any response from emails to corp. We did get a call today from one store about plowing. Apparently they have been told by corporate not to sign any contract for plowing services. And all plowing service will be bid directly Exterior Services in Ark. She said we will be contacted by email at some point. I don't see that going well.


----------



## nightowl

World Sweeper June newsletter has article saying all sweeping for Wal Mart stores in Midwest and East are up for bid.Company spokesman said they were weeding out contracters who only had one account with Wal Mart or Wal Mart was forty percent or more of their business?Anyone hear anything more?


----------



## billyd

They reduced our week schedule also, but our managers of 2 of the 3 that we do, pay for the 2 nights in house.


----------



## nightowl

Talked to a district manger of of a national company.She said Wal Mart is still using the US Maintenance model of three years back only each district will have their own national company.This district manger told me her impression was Wal Mart does not consider sweeping a necessity any longer but a luxury.The price she talked about for a Super Center was crazy low.Looks like this will get ugly


----------



## billyd

A luxury.? Lol so its not a need then, just a want.? Tell em to go a week without the luxury of our service. I'm sure that'll change to a need.


----------



## hickslawns

shooters480;1815105 said:


> Phillip
> 
> Any changes on landscape maintenance with your Wal-marts?
> looks like they are reducing vendors in my area.


Not yet. I have heard various things. Don't know what is fact and what is rumor. I will take care of my stores until something changes and they tell me to stop. Can't change it. Not going to feed the rumor mills. Just keeping my nose to the grindstone. Good Lord hasn't let me down yet. Don't figure He is going to let me starve now.


----------

